# استفسارات حول هندسة الأتصالات (طالب بإعدادى)



## Omar Kassem (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب فى إعدادى ومحتار فى القسم الى هدخله وبعمل زى بحث عن كل قسم وعايز حد يشرح لى كل حاجة عن هندسةالأتصالات وشكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------



## A.malla (20 يناير 2012)

صديقي العزيز هاد الموضوع مطروق طلع منيح بمواضيع المنتدى .... بالتوفيق


----------



## Eyad_Arqoub (22 يناير 2012)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا المقال ..

http://eng-cnee.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## Omar Kassem (22 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------

